# made my 1st rack of ribs



## Bigheaded (Apr 10, 2021)

In an actual smoker, my roomie couldn't wait for my 560 to be delivered so 3 weeks ago they had me made baby back's in the oven. I used Lambert's Sweet Rub 'O Mine, and they came out fine.  I'm kind of glad they pushed me to do that so I could have a fresh memory to compare.Attach files

Rack of Spareribs
Sweet Rub 'O Mine
finished with Sweet Sauce 'O Mine

Kingsford blue bag, 4 Apple chunks, 2 Hickory chunks
235f
3 hours on the grates
wrapped for 90 minutes
opened foil and sauced for 30 minutes.

From reading up the 3-2-1 method is the most popular. But I saw a ribs video from Malcom Reed and copied him.  They were tender and juicy and the bones came out with just a small pull. The bark wasn't what I expected but I think I might have over sprayed them because I was paranoid they be dry. Rack was 4.5lbs which is big for a rookie like me, so I'm glad I didn't cook them 3-2-1. As it was I struggled to get them flipped to sauce then off the smoker without them falling apart lol.  I know a lot of YT videos talk about one of the big problems with the Gravity is the temp can be 25+ degrees off from what it's reporting. So I put an Inkbird probe on Inkbird the top rack.  It started out sketchy, 1st the fan wouldn't come on, then I got it to come on by fiddling with things, or it just decided to on it's own.  Then the temp shot up to 270, I didn't have the Inkbird in yet. I put the Inkbird in and opened the lid, when I closed it for whatever reason it didn't climb much past 235 anymore. The temp was  like +/- 5f at most between the MB iOS app and the Inkbird.  All I've done with the Inkbird was the cold water calibration not the boiling one yet. And haven't done any calibration with the MB's yet.  But seeing them basically that close put my mind at ease. And it stayed really close to 235, maybe 10f up or down but usually only a couple off and was spot on for a couple 20-30 minute periods. I don't expect perfect temps, but I'm glad I didn't get the wild fluctuations and inaccuracies a lot of owners on YT complain about.

My phone takes pretty terrible pictures, but I snapped a few.  I should have taken a close up right before I sauced them to show the bark, but I forgot :( pic of them on the smoker was maybe 90 minutes in the cook. They were nice and smokey with tons of flavor. I was absolutely blown away at how easy the Gravity was to cook on. There's no way in hell I could have gotten these results on an old school Webber. And a person's 1st time making ribs, they shouldn't come out this good. This smoker's dead simple. I can't even imagine how much better the ribs will get when I learn how the ins n outs and figure out how much ACV I should really be spraying. This is my 3rd cook, but 1 was quick stuffed burgers, and the other was a spiral ham which all I had to do was cook it to 140. I'm too lazy to Google this right now, but if anyone buys ribs from Aldi's (where I got them) and wants to comment on the quality I'm all ears. Was pretty impressed to get a 4.5lb rack for a little over a 10 spot. But I don't know going prices for ribs. I just know they're more at Ralphs.  And while I got to try others, Lambert's rub & sauce were both excellent.


----------



## DanMcG (Apr 10, 2021)

nice work, they look pretty tasty


----------

